# CR Perc Pinning Toe



## jmkitchen (Oct 18, 2011)

I must be blind!  Is there a CPT code for closed reduction, percutaneous pinning of a toe OTHER THAN a great toe???


----------



## nrichard (Oct 18, 2011)

*28515*

Closed treatement fx, phalanx or phalanges, other than great toe, with manipulation each


----------



## jmkitchen (Oct 18, 2011)

I looked at that but how do I account for the percutaneous pinning? (I'm feeling really dense today for some reason! )


----------



## nrichard (Oct 18, 2011)

*Sorry this was were 3M was leading me and I read the descriptor wrong.*

look at 28496 very closely, it's for the great toe, phalanx or phalanges.

"percutaneous skeletal fixation of fracture great toe, phalanx or phalanges, with manipulation".


----------



## nrichard (Oct 18, 2011)

apparently due to my first response, I'm having a "dense" day too!


----------



## jmkitchen (Oct 18, 2011)

Yup!  Looked at that one too, but this is how my EncoderPro describes this code:

The physician treats a fracture of the big toe involving one or both of the bones without open surgery but with pin fixation through the skin and manipulation of the fractures.


----------



## nrichard (Oct 18, 2011)

My take on Encoder just from seeing other posts on this forum, is that it's not alway correct. My take would be to go w/ CPT. I have 3M and look where that led me? Otherwise, I'd have to say use the unlisted code (yuck, no one wants that) but I really do feel CPT is correct.


----------

